# The Koi Plakat



## thebettashop (Jun 24, 2011)

One of my Favorites. Has been sold to a customer of mines.


----------



## sunrise2397 (Jul 19, 2011)

OH BOY what id do to have that betta!:BIGsurprise:


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh, wow. He's a good lookin' fella. I like his beard!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jul 17, 2011)

He's handsome...but I would rather just have a real koi! LoL


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

wow hes drop dead!!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! He's beautiful!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Goooorgeous! Count on me visiting your shop soon!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

He's incredible!


----------

